# Seat Ibiza 1.9tdi 54plate diognostic kit won't read car



## mikeharris27 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Seat Ibiza 1.9tdi 54plate help faults*

Hi my sister has purchased the car in the title and there are lots of problems with it but the main one is that when we connect it to a diognostic kit it won't read the car only a light on the lead to show there's power comming from the port. I have taken too the garage and they can't connect either.

I have tried disconnecting the aftermarket head unit and leaving the battery disconnected for an hour but still the same and I havnt checked the fuses as there is power. I will list all the faults with the car incase these are related to the problem.

Airbag light is on 
Drivers window has to go all the way down before it will go back up
Remote central locking doesn't work (have changed battery on the key fob)
Sometimes when u unlock the car all the indercaters will come on and stay flashing until the car is started. 
The centre of the dial display is empty no temp no mpg no nothing doesn't even light up.

Please help as I am reluctant to take it to a garage without knowing what is wrong in the first place or it will probably need a new moon in there or something by the time they have finished.


----------



## mikeharris27 (Aug 8, 2013)

bought a vcds lead and its worked. can anyone shed any light on these faults please???

Address 09: Cent. Elect.
2 Faults Found:
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
01598 - Drive Battery Voltage 
27-00 - Implausible Signal

Address 15: Airbags
4 Faults Found:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
32-10 - Resistance Too High - Intermittent
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
32-10 - Resistance Too High - Intermittent
01228 - Airbag Cut-Off Switch for Passenger Side (E224) 
 36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
01578 - Airbag Deactivation Warning Lamp; Passenger Side (K145) 
36-10 - Open Circuit - Intermittent

Address 17: Instruments
no fault code found

Address 46: Central Conv.
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 6Q1959801A
Component: JS Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0202 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 6Q1959802A
Component: JS Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0202 

4 Faults Found:
01134 - Alarm Horn (H12) 
37-00 - Faulty
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
62-10 - No or Incorrect Adjustment - Intermittent
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal


----------



## mikeharris27 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Inconvenience module*

i have repaired a small wire connecting to the battery negative which seems to have gotten rid of the battery faults and all airbags are cleared as they had only just been disengaged for a faulty aircon fan replacement. But I am still left with all the central convenience faults. 

The left window seems to go up and down fine but only has one click on the button so you have to hold the button to wind the window down or up (you can't just press it and it winds by itself yet with the drivers control u can). The right window will only go all the way down before it will go back up. is this just a case of a new button on each side or a whole new window motor?

The key fob still won't unlock or lock the car remotely but all other functions are fine, have changed battery and red light flashes on fob when buttons are pressed. Is the fob faulty or is this something to do with the alarm horn?
And sometimes when unlocking the car the indercaters will constantly flash with no alarm sound until you start the car. I know this is something to do with the alarm horn but don't know what. Is there a way I can test the alarm strait off the battery? Can someone please help? Anyone? Someone?

Seats still need loving to

Is it still talking to myself if I type it?

Update. I have replaced the alarm horn which now sounds once after I unlock the car and turn the ignition on. I have replaced the drivers window switch and works fine. I still need help with coding the keys, I have full vcds and have adapted them confirmed by a sound from the alarm horn and have tried every combination of syncing the remote but still i can only unlock manually and I still have to unlock passenger door from the inside but it will lock with the key.


----------



## viper6966-no (Nov 13, 2020)




----------

